# Tooling for people DOWNUNDER



## Penguingeoff (Oct 23, 2009)

Due to the fact that tooling is wellnigh impossible to get down here I have been shopping overseas.
HSS ground thread taps/dies - www.engineering-supplies.com (UK)
Cutting tools (Small carbide boring bars down to 2 mm) - www.arceurotrade.co.uk 
All kinds of tools - www.victornet.com  US
PMResearch  www.pmresearchinc.com US
Drill Point end mills  www.harveytool.com US

There is probably heaps of other suppliers that I haven't found as yet. You blokes overseas have access to tooling that I haven't seen here in years. Im jealous. Geoff


----------



## tel (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Penguin, have you tried these *blokes* ? They are pretty good to deal with and post out really fast.


----------



## tmuir (Oct 23, 2009)

I buy my taps and dies from 'High Speed Tooling' in Belmont Western Australia.
As they only sell HSS taps and dies they are expneive but they are very good quality.
The tools they sell are made in England so you may be able to get them directly from the UK but as they stock a huge range and only a 5 minute detour on the way home from my work I use them.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 23, 2009)

Have you tried https://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Home?link=topframe
They have a few locations in Oz.
-B-


----------



## tmuir (Oct 23, 2009)

Thats who I bought my lathe from, and for the record the Belmont store gets there end mills from High Speed Steel too.


----------



## New_Guy (Oct 25, 2009)

so no one likes scary forbs eh i normaly go to the industrial suppliers its a little expensive but 

what about these mini engineering suppliers?

http://www.lathesonline.com.au/estore/

http://www.minitech.com.au/index.html

i havent personally used these guys but they are Australian


----------



## Penguingeoff (Oct 25, 2009)

As I tend to build on the smaller scale of things, most general engineering places down here don't carry small tooling. HSS ground thread taps (ME thread) are cheaper from the UK, and more available. Both my Hornby Live Steam locos came from the UK for less than the wholesale price here.Mind you, had a look at mcjing.com.au and their prices are pretty good, but, for example Drill Point endmills are unheard of over here (as far as I can tell so far). Still jealous of you people in the US, but not leaving TAS. Global economy, global market. Imports and exports keep the money going round. Cheers , Geoff


----------



## Steelmaster (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't know whether you have actually bought something from ArcEurotrade in the UK?

I tried at one stage, asked for a shipping quote on an ER25 chuck (cost 35 pounds) they wanted 55 pounds to ship this to Oz, so a toal of 90 pounds!!!!!

Checked with Chronos UK, same chuck, same 35 pounds but 18 pounds for shipping to Oz via courier. Ordered on a Friday, delivered to my door the next Friday.

So buyer beware, obviously ArcEurotrade likes to make a "bit" of extra profit out of their shipping charges!!!

I buy a lot of tooling etc from http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php in the US, they only charge actual USPS costs and give very good and quick service.


----------



## tel (Oct 26, 2009)

Scary Forbes is OK - I've bought a lot of stuff from them over the last 30 years.

Dunno about lathesonline, but Minitech are also pretty much on the ball, although a little dearer than some places. There are a few traders on Ebay au that deal in BA taps, dies etc. And good ol' George (Offcuts Galore) usually has a good array of metals on offer at Oztion.

BA fasteners are better got in from Blighty - either EKP or Maccs Models are my choice.


----------



## tmuir (Oct 26, 2009)

I use minitech and have bought a few items from Hare & Forbes.
I got my fire bricks for my brazing hearth from them as it was the only place I knew that had any.


----------



## Penguingeoff (Oct 26, 2009)

Have to agree about Hare and Forbes. Bought a 3jaw from them only 3 months ago (My mill came from them as did a lot of gear). I dont try to buy heavy stuff from o/s. Arceurotrade was for small boring bars and carbide ball nose. Shipping was reasonable. Also, just bought rotary table from Carbatec (OZ) (36:1 ratio $209 - will do what I want).


----------



## Majorstrain (Oct 27, 2009)

A bit off topic for tools only, but someone may find something they need.

Small Parts and Bearings

http://www.smallparts.com.au/

Has anyone else used these guys? I've got stuff from them for work. 
They have a huge range of stuff from small tools to metal stock,as well as motors, screws and gears. they probably sell the kitchen sink as well. :big:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## tel (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah Phil, I use them from time to time, huge range, and good service, but you really need to win Lotto a couple of times first.


----------



## Penguingeoff (Oct 27, 2009)

Another aside. Fire Bricks. I have been using a 2" thick ceramic fibre blanket to build Raku kilns for the last 8 years. Stands up to 1100 C. Now using off cuts for a brazing hearth.


----------



## Artie (Oct 27, 2009)

I have bought from Scary and Forbes over the years but find that their prices are just that, a little 'scary' at times. My 150mm rotary table cost $360 Aus a year or so ago.... I have seen them cheaper since.

Aussie machinists, any hints on the very best place to buy mill cutters? I have a lot but of mainly of questionable quality. I have found that cheap cutters are really false economy at best, and a waste of money and time at worst... having said that though, for hogging out lumps of aluminium they work ok... decent cutters used to 'finish' the job.

Im a woodworker as well and all my new tooling gets own timber case made as soon as possible. Satisfies my 'other' need and protects expensive equipment....


----------



## tel (Oct 27, 2009)

I get most of my cutters from ebay - bit of a gamble, but there's some good stuff to be had.

Another good bloke to deal with is http://www.moyles.com.au/ if you can put up with the crummy web site. More than once a quick phone call has got me out of trouble.


----------



## gimbal (Oct 28, 2009)

I have bought a lot of end mills from www.discount-tools.com in the USA. 

With the Pacific Peso nearly at parity you can get common sizes in carbide for way less than you'd pay in Oz. 

They are cheaper in imperial sizes than metric, but the CNC does not care if the tool is 10mm or 9.52mm as long as it knows what size it is.


----------



## gjn (Oct 28, 2009)

In Adelaide I buy cutters from Asteg Engineering, Total Tools at Lonsdale and General Tools out north, it's mainly a matter of ensuring that you get a decent brand (Suttons for example). It's been my experience that in the long run it's cheaper to spend the extra money once on a good cutter than it is to buy a series of cheaper crap tooling.


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Team,
I can vouch for MiniTech too. I have bought heaps of stuff from MT and found them a pleasure to deal with. Although I didn't purchase it my current C3 lathe came from MT on my recommendation. Purchaser was very happy with the purchase. My mill came from Scary but could only be got thru' the NZ agent who I yhink got paid yo do nothing. Delivery was on time and I have no complaints over the purchase.
I have bought castings for a hot air engine and small dia SS rods that I could not buy locally.
Aussie has it made for suppliers of all sorts and they are getting better at it and getting a larger stock range by the day.
Oh to live in Aussie!
Cheers,
From NZ


----------



## Maryak (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Hobby Mechanics in Brizzy are reasonable with their prices too.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## New_Guy (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks Bob


----------



## Wannabe2 (Nov 9, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> BA fasteners are better got in from Blighty - either EKP or Maccs Models are my choice.


Be wary of Macs Models. Just had issues with overcharged delivery fees with this one. Won't answer my emails. I just had to pay the bloated shipping charges just to clear the thing (3 tiny bags of 8BA screws). The products from there are good but the service is disgusting. I won't be shopping there again. Be wary of his multiple item delivery charges. They are not as advertised.


----------

